# One of the new comers :)



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I have some new hatches 

This one is a pure white and is 14 days old, promising on the foot feathers 




























Another one is 15 days and looks to be a blue dark T checker and 2 other guys 2 days and 1 day old, yet to take their photos.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Are this one's parents both white ? Also, what type of Pigeon ?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Not both parents, the mother is white (might be blue underneath), father red dark T check (I guess) carrying blue but no white at all (he has to be split for recessive white)
Its a cross breed, I wanted a replica of the sire on the foot feather and his upright stance/posture and an whole white bird  I will try to take some pictures of the father bird too.


----------

